# Pre-Order on Ghost of Castle Mare



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just pre-ordered the latest Monarch kit of the Ghost of Castle Mare over at Cult's site...looks to be a very cool kit!

http://www.culttvman.biz/cgi-bin/Commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=MONARCH-02

MMM


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

W-o-w!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Sounds like it is getting closer. YEAH!!!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I made reservations with cult TV man, too! 
I am impatient to want to have build and the painting early.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Why is it that all these other guys get this info before I do?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Why is it that all these other guys get this info before I do?


Probably because you get it after them.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't wait for this kit either. Jeff really sculpted a dynamic character, and I'm looking forward to see what you talented painters come up with for color schemes. As for me, I still use Testors (I keed! I keed!).

Be interesting if a glow version were in the works. Or maybe someone "on board" has experience with glow in the dark paints. Hmmmmmm.

Anyway, 2008 is shaping up to be a banner year for figure and sci-fi kit enthusiasts.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm wondering if there's some "Buddy-buddy : secret handshake" stuff going on.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> Be interesting if a glow version were in the works. Or maybe someone "on board" has experience with glow in the dark paints. Hmmmmmm.


Spray glow. Works great. Depending on how heavy you go with it you can still see base colors thru it. Neat stuff.

Oh, after seeing that pic, the custom ideas runnin' through my widdle head...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I'm wondering if there's some "Buddy-buddy : secret handshake" stuff going on.


Have you heard Monty Python's Architech sketch?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just makes me feel a little left out. I'm suppose to be working towards becoming a Canadian distributer of the Monarch kits and I always seem to be the last one to know what's up with what's going on with Monarch. cult and the other guys get the model pics right away and so on. 

you can understand, right?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes. Have you contacted M to see what's the deal?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nah, I'll just harbor up hatred. - just joking!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Could it have anything to do with some latex checks, oops, I mean cheques. Or just that they all hate you. Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean.......:lol:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You know what I have noticed about dudes who hit that pre order thing months in advance......lots of folks still get them faster from the shelves. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey guys, if you have any concerns, feel free to contact me directly at [email protected]

Steve


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Madcap, I shouldnt talk for Steve, but I bet it went something like this. Steve probably emailed Scott at Monarch, told him that he wanted to do some presells on the kit, and asked if he could use the picture for advertising. Scott probably said "OK" . of course I dont even know the secret handshake, so I could be wrong. But still it sounds like a crazy enough plan that it just might work....


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually, Steve went to iExpo outside of Chicago (where any serious hobby kit dealer should go), took the pictures himself, spoke with Scott and with information in hand, I assume, felt confident enough about the release to advertise it pre-production on his website. Nothing "behind the scenes" about it at all.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, if that's the case Otto, then I'm a fool for not thinking of doing the same thing.

I wonder when Scott's putting it out?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> Actually, Steve went to iExpo outside of Chicago (where any serious hobby kit dealer should go), took the pictures himself, spoke with Scott and with information in hand, I assume, felt confident enough about the release to advertise it pre-production on his website. Nothing "behind the scenes" about it at all.


ChrisW,
I agree completely! Steve definately puts his time in to knows what is going on and getting the scoop at the shows and talks to the owners! I'm a big supporter of Steve's efforts but I do agree that Pre-Orders...and I'm not talking about any specific online dealers as I have used many in the past...do seem somewhat slower to get kits to me than going to AAA Hobbies (storefront to Stevens International) and picking them off the shelf. Some online dealers are really fast and reliable so it is really a choice of support or convenience. Oh and if you think you are saving money by doing a pre-order...this is not always the case. I was able to buy a Nosferatu right off the shelf and paid less or about the same as a pre-order because of shipping. So the online dealers doing pre-orders aren't making too much more than the hobby shops do if they were on the shelves.
They just make it easier and almost assure that you will at least get a kit before the run dissappears!

MMM


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> They just make it easier and almost assure that you will at least get a kit before the run dissappears!
> 
> MMM



I'm one of those - I have a couple LHS an hour from me, and they appear to be struggling with the usual unappealing (to me) mix of RC planes, trains, and little else. There's zero chance I'll find something we talk about here on his shelf - tho I've asked and sent links to M and M - so preordering online is the only way to go for me. Steve's done good by me so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, I spoke too soon. Hobbyland in Columbus has Nosferatu and Voyager in stock. Next time something new comes out I'll steer money toward a LHS for the first time I've had a chance to (assuming they carry whatever's next).


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll be placing a preorder for a case of those soon with either steve cultman or mega!


----------



## Ego1JR (Jul 3, 2003)

wolfman66 said:


> I'll be placing a preorder for a case of those soon with either steve cultman or mega!


I for one have been ordering from Cultman for a while now and have never been dissappointed. Ultra fast shipping and great customer service. When my Nosferatu kit showed up with only 3 keys, I emailed Steve and within 4 days I received an extra 4 keys to make the kit complete. I've ordered all the new "soon to released" kits from Steve and I'll be doing the same with the Ghost of Castle Mare. In fact, I might as well do it right now.  

JK


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if this one will be issued sealed,or unsealed like the Nosferatu kit.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Sealed.


----------

